# Carp Methods



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

I found this new place to go fishing and about 50 yards away there a huge carp that keep going to the top of the water. What do you think the best bait is to use? I have never actually fished for carp. I was thinking about using corn on a #4 hook, on a spreader.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Are the carp simply skimming off the surface or are they jumping and breaking the surface?

If they appear to be feeding on the surface try floating bread and chumming freebies around the hookbait.

If the fish are breaking the surface they are likely feeding on the bottom. In this case use sweet corn on a small hook with a 3/4 to 2 ounce sliding sinker 6-8 inches above the hook. Don't be afraid to throw some of the sweet corn around the hookbait to get them feeding. Then just loosen your drag and wait for line to start peeleing off. When you start fighting the fish make sure not to overtighten the drag or you may end up pulling the hook.

I hope this is a good enough start. I'm not sure what spreader is so I can't comment on it. Let me know if you have any other questions. You may want to check out forum over at Carp Anglers Group for more information.
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

If what hes refering to as a speader is what I'm thinking it is 
(one of those metal arms with two links/hooks hanging from the 
ends used for panfish,ect) a big fish would likely thrash it!


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just got home. I landed 2 15-20 pound carp. It was pretty cool. I was using 8 pound test. I faught each of them for like 5-6 minutes. I have pictures and will post them in a little bit. I used a crappie rig and used #4 hooks. I used corn, but the only thing that bit that was catfish. I got the 2 carp on minnows. Thanks TimJC for the info.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Heres some pics. The quality is poor because I took them with my phone.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Carp fishing can really be as easy or as difficult as you wanna make it. Like Tim said, just some canned sweet corn on a size 4 hook will work great. Bread works good, you can boil some field corn, make a bait out of wheaties or rye crisps. I think the most important thing sometimes is to chum the area a little bit with whatever your using for bait. They will get comfortable eating that and more readily take your hook bait. 

When I first started carp fishing all I used was canned corn, Uncle Josh's dough bait, and a home-made dough bait that I made with corn meal, flour, and corn syrup. I caught plenty of carp and had a great time. Now I have about 100+ flavors, all this Euro gear, and not enough hands to carry it all! Good show catching some nice carp.

Jake


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

!% :d


----------

